# Produit anti-rayures polycarbonate



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Je cherche un produit capable d'enlever les rayures sur les plastiques brillants utilisés par Apple sur le Cube, le iBook 2, les iMac ou sur les afficheurs de téléphone


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2001)

J'avais lu quelque part que les produits vendus en animalerie pour entretenir les aquariums étaient relativement efficaces.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2001)

regarde dans les archives du forum power mac ont a déja évoquer le sujet

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------

